# how would I know if my tv has a hd tuner?



## bjlc

okay.. I have a sony 36 trinitron.. it is less then 10 years old.. how would I know if it has an hd or digital tuner in it? and then since I have Directv, do I still need to use the modulator between the tv and the receiver, or should I be going right to the tv using the rca red, white and yellow plug ins? 

please no ripping.. this is a legit question and a legit need.. thanks guys..


----------



## Davenlr

If you google the model number, it will tell you if it does, but, a lot of them hate digital tuners, but not HD. If it does, it should have ATSC on the bezel I believe. Another way to tell, is try to enter a digital channel number, like 10.1. If it wont let you enter the .1, then its probably not digital. Should also have a menu function to change it from cable to antenna.

In any case, it might be able to scan them, but the one my parents had was not HD.

As for the Directv box, if your TV has an input with Red, Green, and Blue, you can use that, if you set your Directv box to 480 resolution, and turn Native Off. It will give a better picture.


----------



## MysteryMan

bjlc said:


> okay.. I have a sony 36 trinitron.. it is less then 10 years old.. how would I know if it has an hd or digital tuner in it? and then since I have Directv, do I still need to use the modulator between the tv and the receiver, or should I be going right to the tv using the rca red, white and yellow plug ins?
> 
> please no ripping.. this is a legit question and a legit need.. thanks guys..


Try reading the Operating Instructions Manual that came with the TV. There you will find all the specs and hook up instructions. If you dont have the manual you can get one at www.retrevo.com/samples/Sony-manuals.html.


----------



## CCarncross

My gut says that it probably doesnt. Is it a widescreen model or one of the last of the standard def tube tvs?


----------



## Davenlr

My parents had this one, which does have an ATSC tuner, but its still SD...

http://www.amazon.com/Sony-KD36FS13...evision/dp/tech-data/B000A2K422/ref=de_a_smtd


----------



## Rich

CCarncross said:


> My gut says that it probably doesnt. Is it a widescreen model or one of the last of the standard def tube tvs?


If it has either a DVI connection or an HDMI connection it will be an HD set. I bought two CRT Sonys that were HD back in the early part of the last decade. Don't remember exactly which year, but one (a 40", $4,000 MSRP monster) had a DVI connection and was HD. The other was a 36" model that had an HDMI connector.

I didn't pay the MSRP for the 40" model, but I learned this: Never buy a huge CRT. Damned thing weighed 500 pounds. Took three big contractors to get it out of the house. They both had really good HD pictures. And all kind of physical problems.

Rich


----------



## Rich

CCarncross said:


> My gut says that it probably doesnt. Is it a widescreen model or one of the last of the standard def tube tvs?


Mine both had the standard 4:3 tube, but they would go to a widescreen aspect when in HD. Not a huge display on either of them. Still, HD. Sony did make at least one widescreen HD CRT. I think it was a 34" display.

Rich


----------



## PokerJoker

Rich said:


> Mine both had the standard 4:3 tube, but they would go to a widescreen aspect when in HD. Not a huge display on either of them. Still, HD. Sony did make at least one widescreen HD CRT. I think it was a 34" display.
> 
> Rich


I had one of those old 34 inch wide HD Trinitrons. Just got rid of it and replaced it with a 40 inch LCD. The old one weighed about a hundred pounds and had a 720p picture. Took two men and a cart to move it. I had to pay to have it recycled. The new one weighs about 15 pounds.


----------



## Rich

PokerJoker said:


> I had one of those old 34 inch wide HD Trinitrons. Just got rid of it and replaced it with a 40 inch LCD. The old one weighed about a hundred pounds and had a 720p picture. Took two men and a cart to move it. I had to pay to have it recycled. The new one weighs about 15 pounds.


Was that back in the late '90s? I'm thinking I bought the two CRTs I had in 97/98.

Rich


----------



## satcrazy

Rich said:


> If it has either a DVI connection or an HDMI connection it will be an HD set. I bought two CRT Sonys that were HD back in the early part of the last decade. Don't remember exactly which year, but one (a 40", $4,000 MSRP monster) had a DVI connection and was HD. The other was a 36" model that had an HDMI connector.
> 
> I didn't pay the MSRP for the 40" model, but I learned this: Never buy a huge CRT. Damned thing weighed 500 pounds. Took three big contractors to get it out of the house. They both had really good HD pictures. And all kind of physical problems.
> 
> Rich


I think they quit making the 40" in early 2000, so that would be right. I had a sony crt made in 2004, it was 32" and weighed in at 165lbs. [ had HDMI connection, but I believe the picture was 480p]

I laughed out loud when I read your post, because I got needled for buying such a heavy beast [ heard "what were you thinking" more than a few times.] When it developed the "7 blinks of death" I had to hire 2 guys to take it away. Shame tho, it sure had a beautiful picture.

thanks for the laugh.....


----------



## Cholly

I still have a Sony KV032H5500 32" CRT that I bought in 2002 or 2003 if I recall. I bought a companion Sony stand to go with it. It has a DVI input along with the usual complement of composite and component inputs. And, yes, it's a monster. Still has a good picture.


----------



## Rich

satcrazy said:


> I think they quit making the 40" in early 2000, so that would be right. I had a sony crt made in 2004, it was 32" and weighed in at 165lbs. [ had HDMI connection, but I believe the picture was 480p]
> 
> I laughed out loud when I read your post, because I got needled for buying such a heavy beast [ heard "what were you thinking" more than a few times.] When it developed the "7 blinks of death" I had to hire 2 guys to take it away. Shame tho, it sure had a beautiful picture.
> 
> thanks for the laugh.....


You're welcome. That monster taught me a lesson.

Rich


----------



## larry55

i never forget buying the sony monster.give it to my daughter.very heavy.


----------



## Rich

larry55 said:


> i never forget buying the sony monster.give it to my daughter.very heavy.


There's gift that will be appreciated when it's time to get rid of it! I did make out well on my monster sets (who, in their right mind, buys a 500 pound TV?), a contractor sheet-rocked and did a lot of carpentry and painting for the TV. Still don't understand why he wanted it so much.

Rich


----------



## P Smith

bjlc said:


> okay.. I have a sony 36 trinitron.. it is less then 10 years old.. how would I know if it has an hd or digital tuner in it? and then since I have Directv, do I still need to use the modulator between the tv and the receiver, or should I be going right to the tv using the rca red, white and yellow plug ins?
> 
> please no ripping.. this is a legit question and a legit need.. thanks guys..


No ripping, but without knowing the exact model, you'll got suggestions and speculations. As you can read now above.

Turn it, read the model from back label and post it here.


----------



## satcrazy

Rich said:


> There's gift that will be appreciated when it's time to get rid of it! I did make out well on my monster sets (who, in their right mind, buys a 500 pound TV?), a contractor sheet-rocked and did a lot of carpentry and painting for the TV. Still don't understand why he wanted it so much.
> 
> Rich


Wonder if it's still working? You still made out tho. IMO.


----------



## Rich

satcrazy said:


> Wonder if it's still working? You still made out tho. IMO.


Yup, still working. I would have given it to him, but he started bargaining with me and I ended up getting a lot of work done and that monster out of my home.

Rich


----------

